# Bruce Willis



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

You know why Bruce Willis keeps making the same films?
You know what they say about old habits?


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

:lol:


----------

